# Engine Problems with 2014 Cruze



## Not a Happy Camper (Jun 4, 2015)

Well I have to admit I am very disappointed in my 2014 Chevy Cruze LTZ -RS.
Yesterday I took it to get serviced because of a loud squealing I kept hearing 
while the car was idling. I just found out that my car with only 8,000 miles on
it, needed a new crank shaft seal, and a new water pump and a new tension
pulley and I won't know what else until I pick it up tomorrow.

I may be wrong but for a car that is not even a year old to have all those things
fail at the same time at 8,000 miles, just doesn't sound right to me. I can only
imagine what will be wrong with the car when it hits 20,000 miles.......that's
a scary thought.

Is there anyone out there who has experienced the same issues?? Just wondering?

Thanks.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

water pumps a common thing on gm vehicles right now


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't sweat it to much, you have plenty of warranty. I got off to a bad start with mine to but I'm at 44k now and have had no problems for the past year or so. Its not to uncommon for a new car to have an issue or two, as long as they get it fixed right you'll be fine.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Actually, I suspect your car is being misdiagnosed, however......It was recently discovered (like the last two weeks) that if the PCV valve built into the valve cover sticks closed, pressure develops in the crankcase.
The pressure escapes from the front crankshaft seal.....customer complaint will be sound like a dry chirping belt.

Simple test, remove the dipstick while the engine is making the noise....if a bad cover, the noise immediatly stops.

Your dealer, having never seen the failure before, is caught in a trap that others have passed through.
The idler pully, and maybe the water pump are being replaced for the noise.
The crankshaft seal is being replaced because the pressure is forcing some oil seepage out of it.

If the cover gets replaced, assuming I'm correct, the seal is just fine and the seepage will stop......and all the weird noises will go away.

If you can get this info to them in time so thay can further diagnose you may save yourself, the dealer, and Chevrolet some brain damage.

Keep in touch.

Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, Robby! Do you live on a mountain top, wear a robe, and have a long gray beard?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm on my 3rd Cruze and the actual only issue I've had with any of them, have been my Eco shutters quit working and only on my 3rd Cruze and that's at 50k. So combined, I have 126k on 3 Cruzes. And I will tell you that there are many on this forum with over 100k, and CruzeEcoBlueTopaz, has a 2012 with over 300k on it. Search "300,000 miles" you'll find it.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Robby said:


> Actually, I suspect your car is being misdiagnosed, however......It was recently discovered (like the last two weeks) that if the PCV valve built into the valve cover sticks closed, pressure develops in the crankcase.
> The pressure escapes from the front crankshaft seal.....customer complaint will be sound like a dry chirping belt.
> 
> Simple test, remove the dipstick while the engine is making the noise....if a bad cover, the noise immediatly stops.
> ...


So toreplace the pvc valve the whole cover need replacing? Not just the valve. WTFis wrong w/ engineers these days


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes BB,
The PCV is integral with the cover.

Designed to be a 'life of car' part.

Rob


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Robby said:


> Yes BB,
> The PCV is integral with the cover.
> 
> Designed to be a 'life of car' part.
> ...


More like "death of car".... I know it was cheesy but I thought it worked well since we have nothing but problems because of them.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Wow, Robby! Do you live on a mountain top, wear a robe, and have a long gray beard?


Ha ha,
I'd love to take full credit for that but I am only repeating (with a touch more detail) information recently provided by our member, GM Master Tech.

I must add, as soon as I read his post I stopped by my dealer and discussed his findings with the techs. there.
Interesting.....they have had a few of the complaints but have not been able to replicate.
Speculation on their part was along the lines of possibly not letting the car run long enouph to thin the oil (crankcase pressure can increase as oil thins) being a possibility.

Forteen techs at that dealer are now watching for the failure.......with thanks to GM Master Tech.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> More like "death of car".... I know it was cheesy but I thought it worked well since we have nothing but problems because of them.


Well, as you know, forums are good at attracting both ends of the ownership spectrum.

Those that are pleased and trouble free looking for ways to keep it that way, and those that seem to have terrible luck and one component after another acts up.

If we use the forum as our guide we would be of the belief every water pump, every cam cover, and every oil line ever installed on a Cruze has or will fail.

Keeping in mind though that the factory pumps about 25000 of these things out a month the actual percentage of failed parts is likely quite low.
The water pump failures were just high enouph to make the corporation extend the warranty along with the negative battery cable.

With the part count in the average car being in the 40,000 range, I find that almost amazing.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Not a Happy Camper said:


> Well I have to admit I am very disappointed in my 2014 Chevy Cruze LTZ -RS.
> Yesterday I took it to get serviced because of a loud squealing I kept hearing
> while the car was idling. I just found out that my car with only 8,000 miles on
> it, needed a new crank shaft seal, and a new water pump and a new tension
> ...


Hey there, 

We truly apologize for the disappointment as we would never want a negative experience to come from your Cruze. We understand how unexpected repairs can be frustrating, and we would be happy to help with anything further. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and the dealership. We look forward to hearing about your updates once you get her back. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Davey (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok so my 2014 cruze (10,800 miles) is chirping. It stops when I pull out the dipstick. Am I correct by thinking its caused by a bad pvc valve? Should be covered under warranty?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Davey said:


> Ok so my 2014 cruze (10,800 miles) is chirping. It stops when I pull out the dipstick. Am I correct by thinking its caused by a bad pvc valve? Should be covered under warranty?


B2B covers just about everything in the car and at 10,800 miles even the wear items are still covered. Take it in and demonstrate this to them.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Davey said:


> Ok so my 2014 cruze (10,800 miles) is chirping. It stops when I pull out the dipstick. Am I correct by thinking its caused by a bad pvc valve? Should be covered under warranty?


Hi Davey, 

As you are well within your bumper to bumper, and to add to what obermd said, you should be good to go! However, if you should need any additional assistance, we would be more than happy to get in touch with the dealership on your behalf. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. We look forward to your updates! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

